# Hearing Protection - what are you guys using?



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm looking at an upcoming hunt with several guns in the blind. 

What are you guys using these days for hearing protection? What are your thoughts? I'm just wondering what's working for folks. I've procrastinated on buying some nice hearing protection for a long time. 

Thanks! Chris


----------



## DukDog (Mar 4, 2012)

I always use the rubber ones that let you hear until there is a loud noise then they shut off the noise. They work ok and are better than nothing by far, however I have been thinking about getting some Pro Ear muffs.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

After ringing my own bell last year shooting a doe with a rifle, then having a hearing test the following week at work, only to have the guy tell me I had better start wearing something NOW!, I bought a pair of the Howard Leight Electroninc muffs. Wore them all last year duck hunting and this year as well. Very pleased with them. It takes a little getting used to the electronic amplification, as it amplifies road noise and everything else, BUT it is really nice to not get your bell rung by your partners. Even the most careful people, will sooner or later get in a situation that will do some damage.

I wear them to shoot primer pistols throwing marks for my pup now too.

Only regret is I didn't start using them sooner!


http://www.cheaperthandirt.net/product/7-R01526?utm_source=GoogleShopping&utm_medium=organic&gclid=CLfLtsTM8rQCFUid4AodWmMAwg


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I wear the foam plugs you you roll into a "pointy end" they give about a 23dB noise reduction. Since I wear a hat, you know the kind with a brim all the way around, Muffs are not an alternative for me. I had some custom made silicone/rubber ones at one time, but I found them to not reduce the noise level as much as the El Cheapos. I wear them anytime I am engaged in a noisy activity.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I wear some custom made ear plugs from my skeet shooting days,but they make it difficult to hear someone on a two way radio...might try the Howard Leight's...even being behind the line when someone is blowing a Green Monster hurts..having in ear plugs like the E.A.R or similar are not comfortable when being worn all day


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry didn't hear the question- could you repeat?

Too late smart regards

Bubba


----------



## vanbrigg (Dec 23, 2012)

Just wondered if there is any hearing protection for the dogs. I have heard of some dogs losing their hearing from the guns.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

"WHAT!"
After years of tractors and vacuums let alone shotguns, I'm sure I've lost my bartenders ears.
I did purchase some pink Remington muffs for effect.


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

I bought a set of custom molded ones and it was a very worthwhile investment. Check out this link for ESP. 
http://www.espamerica.com/p-26-esp-silencer-electronic-shooters-hearing-protection-ear-plugs.aspx
I linked to the most economical which are still custom. Custom means you need to go to the ear doctor but it is well worth the hearing check as well. If want something a little better, get the analog ones that amplify. Dont waste your money on the digital as most of what I read say they go beyond what your ear can hear, especially if your ears are even slightly damaged. Good Luck and happy hearing!


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Also, friends of mine that did not get custom fit ran into comfort issues. I have worn mine all day without any problems and you forget they are in after about a minute. something to think about.


----------



## UTMallard (Sep 27, 2012)

I use cheap foam plugs. I've been researching custom ear plugs and DefendEar has hunter/shooter specific plugs with filters. Does anyone have experience with these or similar products?


----------



## Schmersal (Apr 14, 2012)

My sons and I all wear the walkers game ear muffs, they amplify the lower level sounds and block the higher level sounds. The only thing that I have had an issue with is if they are cold and your ears are warm they tend to build up condensation and become staticky. They use AAA batteries so we have to make sure we have spares in the blind bag.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I think whistles are as bad or worse than gunfire.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Guess I'm cheap. I use my fingers. 

Hard to shoot regards,


----------



## M.Schmidt (Dec 24, 2012)

I wear a pair of custom molded one I bought for shooting. Hard to hear with them in; but sure beats loseing your hearing! 

I wear them snow blowing the drive, riding my AVT, mowing the lawn, shooting, and hunting.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

chris,

i use the peltor tactical brand ear muff type. they are analog and do not make noise before cellphones ring and texts are sent in the blind. a good huntin' bud wears walker's brand and loves them too. mine stay in my blind bag throughout the season and behing the truck seat the rest of the year. i use them daily in season and at least weekly the rest of the year. mine are three years old and i never have had any issues. i no longer hunt, throw birds with pistol, shoot flyers, etc. without them. they do not interfere with shooting(my shooting anyway). you can still tell which direction sounds are coming from too. give it two days and you will never go back to hunting unprotected and enhanced.

i will never get in another pit without them. when wearing them, i always get on the down wind end of the pit. i tell the guys to have at it(after i kill my three first)....just don't shoot me.....very liberating and no fussing about "you rang my ears!"


an added benefit.......i can't hear myself blow the duck call.


----------



## Skip C (Feb 8, 2003)

*Hearing Protection*

I have been using Peltor Tactical Pro for several years. Am very happy with them. I have the ones with folding head band. Kind of expensive. I am practically deaf from to many years in a goose pit. My hearing is so bad that I cannot hear the television 15 feet away set a 32 volume. 

Skip C


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Just picked these ones up -


----------



## russhardy (Jan 8, 2012)

vanbrigg said:


> Just wondered if there is any hearing protection for the dogs. I have heard of some dogs losing their hearing from the guns.











I don't think I'd put these on my dog in the blind but they do make them - Mutt Muffs. My dog hates them and wears them begrudgingly but I like to think she'd rather wear them and go.

Peltor makes nice stuff and I use their noise canceling ones at the range and when operating equipment. I have tried to use them when training but I prefer the cheap foamies that are stringed together because I don't get as hot, less bulky, one less thing to worry about batteries dying in and I don't worry about losing or damaging them.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Too late for me as I have tinnitis and believe me you don't want it. Too many years of big guns, close jets and sirens. With tinnitis you are never alone, I sleep with a white noise generator so that I don't have to listen to my ears ring. Take precautions.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

RetrieverNation said:


> I bought a set of custom molded ones and it was a very worthwhile investment. Check out this link for ESP.
> http://www.espamerica.com/p-26-esp-silencer-electronic-shooters-hearing-protection-ear-plugs.aspx
> I linked to the most economical which are still custom. Custom means you need to go to the ear doctor but it is well worth the hearing check as well. If want something a little better, get the analog ones that amplify. Dont waste your money on the digital as most of what I read say they go beyond what your ear can hear, especially if your ears are even slightly damaged. Good Luck and happy hearing!


I am on my second set of analog ESPs. My original pair was so old that they couldn't be reconditioned. I don't understand how people think nothing of spending $1200 on a new shotgun but balk at spending $800 on something that will save their hearing. You can wear these all day and completely forget that they are there.

Buck


----------



## Larry Housman (Jun 4, 2012)

vanbrigg said:


> Just wondered if there is any hearing protection for the dogs. I have heard of some dogs losing their hearing from the guns.


Someone already mentioned the mutt muffs. I don't know how they'd do in a blind either, but a buddy of mine pilots small planes all the time and says his dog loves 'em and gets all excited when he pulls them out cuz he knows he's going on a trip!


----------



## Keith Draper (Jun 10, 2009)

David McLendon said:


> Too late for me as I have tinnitis and believe me you don't want it. Too many years of big guns, close jets and sirens. With tinnitis you are never alone, I sleep with a white noise generator so that I don't have to listen to my ears ring. Take precautions.


Yes I feel your pain.When I was young it was very uncool to wear ear protection people would have laughed at you. That combined with very loud Rock music .I have to sleep with a fan on in the summer and a humidifier in the winter. Wish I had it to do over again. If its to late for you make sure your kids and grandkids are taught the importance of ear protection


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

David McLendon said:


> Too late for me as I have tinnitis and believe me you don't want it. Too many years of big guns, close jets and sirens. With tinnitis you are never alone, I sleep with a white noise generator so that I don't have to listen to my ears ring. Take precautions.


I had my first experience with tinnitus in my left ear about two weeks ago...what a freaking pain. I have a hard time failing asleep and the buzzing sound drive me nuts!! I'll be wearing protection from now on. I really like the idea of the ESP ones, hate muffs...will definately be looking at getting better protection vs. the foam plugs I'm using right now.

BTW the buzzing went away after a week, but it was a good enough scare for me to wise up and stop with the no ear protection crap!


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a set of Peltor ear muffs (electronic) they are good but I still hit them with my gun sometimes so I bought a pair of Radians rubber ear plugs they are working fine.


----------



## Jungda99 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a pair of walkers game ear "itc" I love them but I don't think they make them anymore


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

My sister is a Doctor of Audiology, and her recommendation is always the $50 molded ones, custom made for you. And they come in 24 fun colors (do not get camo - you'll never find them if you drop them!)


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

msdaisey said:


> My sister is a Doctor of Audiology, and her recommendation is always the $50 molded ones, custom made for you. And they come in 24 fun colors (do not get camo - you'll never find them if you drop them!)


I had these made locally as well and I think they work well. I use them duck hunting and picked purple. There is a lot of purple color in the marsh if you look hard enough. They can be made so you can hear your duck hunting buddy but still get very good protection. They squirt plastic into your ear canal to mold them, therefore the perfect fit.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Banded type. Howard Leight Quiet Band Hearing Protector Ear Plugs 

http://www.opticsplanet.com/howard-...BEAwQ&ef_id=UMtRegAATKUm1BUu:20130121025755:s


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my electonic ones (look like ear muffs)... they have them at Home Depot (Ryobi?) and they work great! Amplify some sounds a bit unless they are of a certain frequency- like a gun shot. That way, you can hear people talking etc between shots fired. We were required to bring them at my 4-day defensive handgun course, and I haven't ever looked back. You do, however, have to make sure you get a pair that has adequate protection and one that fits your head. Thankfully, I have a small head, but those people with larger heads sometimes complain about certain brands causing headaches because they squeeze when not properly fitting.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Whatever WallyWorld sells that accessorizes well with Roll Tide! (Crimson and White) - 










- gotta patronize them, you know, because that's where the Crystal Football goes on display the mostest.

MG


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Another vote for the custom moulded ESPs. 

They are very efficient, comfortable over a long day, and let you wear any headgear you care to, nor do they clonk against the gun stock as my electronic muff type thingies did. 

Wouldn't use anything else now. 

Eug


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was way late when I started using hearing protection. PLEASE do yourself a favor and use something.

I have tried several and hate every one of them. I settled on keeping good earplugs in the blind bag along with a set of electronic muffs.

My complaint with every electronic unit is with my calling. Half the time the unit will activate when I blow a duck call. That throws me off.

I used the $800 Walkers. They don't like swimming. So now I keep a more economical version that works 90% as good as the high dollar units.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris is I had the disposable for such an item I would have esp's. Have shot many different sports over the years and never heard anything except awesome reviews from users. 

I have a fairly bad flinch that's caused by my hearing so I wear foam ear plugs under Peltor muffs. The amplification of the muffs helps with hearing and the plug/clipping function together blocks the impact of the shot.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Been using the electronic in the ear type and love them. I also carry some rubber back ups just in case.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Another vote for the custom moulded ESPs.
> 
> They are very efficient, comfortable over a long day, and let you wear any headgear you care to, nor do they clonk against the gun stock as my electronic muff type thingies did.
> 
> Wouldn't use anything else now.


Anything else is better than *nothing at all* in preserving one's hearing - and Eug, you and perhaps Mr Atkinson might be amused that my new British expat training partner informed me a few minutes ago that he had just purchased a fine set of "ear defenders" in time for our next session.

MG


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am an audiologist and I have to say, this thread it great! Every day I see people who are devastated because they can't hear a grandchild, or friend or have tinnitus so acute that they are unable to sleep. Noise is one of the greatest causes of hearing loss and impact noise, such as a gunshot, is the worst. Most any real earplug/muff is good. Check the NRR. If you don't see this you are probably not dealing with good plugs. Most importantly, HAVE YOUR HEARING TESTED AFTER SEASON! If you have done damage you need to know that and stop it before it progresses. By the way, it is never too late. If you have any hearing, you can always damage it further. It doesn't matter if you have a loss and tinnitus, protect what you have left! Noise induced hearing loss is progressive (if you don't start protecting yourself) and permanent. I have hunted all my life, am in my 60's and have NO Heairng Loss. Oz


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

My audiologist wouldn't make the molds for my first set of ESPs until she did a hearing test. I have lost almost all of my hearing in the upper ranges. My Dad was completely deaf from shooting in his later years. Definitely nothing to look forward to!

Buck


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

Ha....

Lost hearing in 1 ear many moons ago in a Duck Blind......
Wear something if you value your hearing.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Living with tinnitus will drive you crazy. 

Was a short trip for me...

/Paul


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

It toook almost 60 years to wise up but I finally bought a pair of these :http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/peltor-tacticalpro-electronic-headset.html
and love them. Makes it easy to BS with the guys in the bird pit and still gets the muzzle blast down to managable.

Somebody get the phone regards

Bubba


----------



## justinsfa (Jan 21, 2013)

I know first hand about hearing safety, yet I choose to ignore it.... I have been researching for a couple of years on which one works best, but cant find a good balance between cost and functionality. Good info on here though.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

I was planning on buying digital ITE plugs from ESP, but went to my Audiologist for molds and she said that while the ESP's were decent plugs, the price was extremely high for what you get. She called the company and got all their specs to compare. She then ordered a set of Magnum Ear ITE digital plugs for me. I just used them this weekend for the first time and they are fantastic, I love them. They have 4 preset programs 1) normal 2) high wind 3) Cell phone mode (no squealing) and 4) Mute. Price was $1000 including the two office visits and molds, and come with a full 1 year no questions asked warranty, vs. the ESP at $2,000 which had no programs and no warranty. I was surprised in all the online research I did I heard very little about the Magnum Ear (by Sharkey), but that's because they do no market at all to the public, only audiologists. After 5 years of hunting with e-muffs these things are a huge improvement.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I'm looking at an upcoming hunt with several guns in the blind.
> 
> What are you guys using these days for hearing protection? What are your thoughts? I'm just wondering what's working for folks. I've procrastinated on buying some nice hearing protection for a long time.
> 
> Thanks! Chris


For blind or pit hunting as well as the range, I am absolutley in love with my Howard Leight electronic ears muffs, Impact Sport.

Can carry on a normal conversation w/o raising your voice. If the batteries fail, still have a NRR of 22.

If I could afford them, I would have custom electronics made.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> I was planning on buying digital ITE plugs from ESP, but went to my Audiologist for molds and she said that while the ESP's were decent plugs, the price was extremely high for what you get. She called the company and got all their specs to compare. She then ordered a set of Magnum Ear ITE digital plugs for me. I just used them this weekend for the first time and they are fantastic, I love them. They have 4 preset programs 1) normal 2) high wind 3) Cell phone mode (no squealing) and 4) Mute. Price was $1000 including the two office visits and molds, and come with a full 1 year no questions asked warranty, vs. the ESP at $2,000 which had no programs and no warranty. I was surprised in all the online research I did I heard very little about the Magnum Ear (*by Sharkey), *but that's because they do no market at all to the public, only audiologists. After 5 years of hunting with e-muffs these things are a huge improvement.


You sure isn't Starky ? They are a huge player in hearing aids in the TwinCities. Every year they host a big gala with notables with hearing loss.. Arnold Palmer is always in attendance as well as several rockers. " Ozzie Osborn was hear a few years back.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Golddogs said:


> You sure isn't Starky ? They are a huge player in hearing aids in the TwinCities. Every year they host a big gala with notables with hearing loss.. Arnold Palmer is always in attendance as well as several rockers. " Ozzie Osborn was hear a few years back.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Yes "Starkey", just a typo, sorry about that! I hunted with my new plugs again this weekend - simply awesome!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I bought some pro ears gold and never looked back. Ever hear the action on a SBE2? I can hear mine every time. Pro ears bring all noise levels down instead of just shutting off. You can carry on a conversation with loud equipment right next to you.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

What's hearing protection? 

When I got my pilots license back in the 70s we used the little microphone and small speaker in the ceiling of the cockpit, no hearing protection. I think it was the mid eighties when we started to use David Clark headsets, now I can't believe we used nothing back in the day when I take my headset off during a flight, the sound is just deafening. Same with shooting guns, my first ear protection when I was sighting in my uncles .270 Weatherby Magnum, ( I was a 90 pound 15 year old), were the little filters broken off his cigarettes and stuck in my ears.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to be real involved in Cowboy Action Shooting. At one of the large meets there was a supplier that made form fitting ear plugs for $40. They actually put stuff in your ear that made a mould of your ear. 

As a side note, you have never heard loud until you have experienced 10 black powder pistol rapid shots inside a confined structure. Those had me pressing my ear plugs in tighter. I tried to be outside whenever the black powder boys shot.


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Wayne, the el cheapo foam ear plugs will do just fine.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

For the last week, my left ear has been ringing. Nothing happened aside from the usual 22 cal starter pistol.
On the phone this week people sounded like they were breathing helium.
I guess it's time to check out some of these hearing protectors.
Or maybe it's too late.


----------



## Rothfche (Sep 15, 2012)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I'm looking at an upcoming hunt with several guns in the blind.
> 
> What are you guys using these days for hearing car dvd players protection? What are your thoughts? I'm just wondering what's working for folks. I've procrastinated on buying some nice hearing protection for a long time.
> 
> Thanks! Chris


Hello I have specially designed rubber stuff with added foam. It works great for me.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Whish I would learn. I have had ringing in my ears for years and not that old. Worst problem was when my bro shot a 38 next to my head. Bugs the carp out of me when sitting in the woods when its qiuet.
Yesterday had some in laws come in and we were talking about guns. I got my 40 cal. pistol out and he got his. I lost one ear plug and shot any ways. Cant hear good out of right ear now. It was kinda embarresing when I met customers today and kept saying "What did you say"
Now I got a real bad ringing noise.
Gonna re read this thread more later cause I gotta do somthing (SP?)


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Golddogs said:


> For blind or pit hunting as well as the range, I am absolutley in love with my Howard Leight electronic ears muffs, Impact Sport.
> 
> Can carry on a normal conversation w/o raising your voice. If the batteries fail, still have a NRR of 22.
> 
> If I could afford them, I would have custom electronics made.


I bought these off amazon a few months ago and I've been using them regularly.
Wish I had done so years ago.
They are perfect for training. Amplifies quiet, and deadens loud.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I damaged mine years ago, Guess I still havnt learned. Cant hear some sounds on hearing test.
Doc told me if ringing goes away, Great. If not live with it!!!
If I shoot a pistol it hurts the ears bad (as in pain)
Shotgun doesnt hurt to much
What do our millatary folks do??


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

I love my Peltor Tactical Pro Electronic headset, I turn the mic way up when I'm manning a short gun station so I can eves drop on the judges. I wish our club could purchase these for all our gunners, nothing more frustrating than screaming into the radio to get a gun's attention who can't hear because their ears are blocked with foam.


----------



## yarrowman (Jul 8, 2012)

Ask the vets, army and marines, what they wear. Combat ear plugs are what I wore a few years ago. They work well to allow you to hear normal conversation, but close up when you get hit by the high decibels


----------



## waller1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Combat ear plugs are decent. Sure fire makes a good set of ear plugs that work the same. But the best overall experience has been with Pro Ears gold series muffs


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

I just picked up some of the custom molded plugs. I went to an audiologist to get the forms done and for $200 he got me two pairs of plugs. That is the same price to a little cheaper than buying them online and making my own molds. I would definitely suggest going to the doctor, when making the molds there is no way I would have gotten far enough into my ear to make a proper mold.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to all of you for the responses! 

Chris


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Chris,

I have had the custom molded ones from E.A.R. for many years now. I had them custom molded at a gun shop in Atlanta. They are so comfortable that you forget you are wearing them and they block out noise so well that when I used to shoot skeet my friends would have to almost yell "pull" or I wouldn't hear them. That is the problem, mine are the less expensive ones (maybe $50) that don't have any electronic or other type of insert to allow normal conversation so I don't wear them when hunting only target practice, skeet, etc. I need to get some that allow conversation, but I will be sticking with the custom molded kind. They don't interfere with the comb on your gun like so many muffs do and they are not hot and uncomfortable and they don't interfere with glasses/sunglasses or hats.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Very expensive hearing aids that became necessary because of work and play before there was any thought of hearing loss or prevention. Honest advice is do something or you will end up like me unable to hear my wife most of the time. No joke even with hearing aids life is not good. They work to well to use in a crowd or restaurant setting because of the amplification of the surrounding noise. Makes family get togethers not as much fun as the old days when hearing was going, not gone. Imagine not hearing the sound of duck wings before it is light enough to see anything. Many of the sounds of the marsh and life are gone.

I am not crying I am just trying to make sure you take care of your hearing!


----------



## Charlie Seitzer (Oct 22, 2011)

I recently started using Wildears. You can find them at www.wildear.com. 

These are expensive but well worth it in my situation. These block out all loud noises while enhancing the lower level noises. The best part is: _these are custom fit. They are yours and only yours. I can wear them for a full day of shooting flyers at a field trial without problems. _

I will wear them while training and shooting but they are also incredibly good for hunting. From deer hunting to goose hunting....they fit the need and more! They are a newer product and are really gaining momentum! Guys love em!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Bumping this.

Chris, what did you go with? Can we get a review?

I still have 2 pair of non-electronic custom ear plugs from E.A.R. and I love them for the range but I still don't wear any hearing protection while hunting. I cannot tolerate not being able to hear duck wings overhead or the telltale vocalization of an approaching bird. I've got to be able to hear the grunt of a buck, the bleat of a doe, a slight crunching in the leaves, etc. I need to be able to hear the guys on the dove field alerting me to birds in the field or coming from my direction. I am balding so I must wear a hat and also wear prescription glasses which makes ear muffs a real PITA along with the muffs hitting the stock when I mount a shotgun or rifle. Add in the fact that I'm in Georgia and it is hot as balls here 80% of the time and muffs are not an option except for brief periods at the range.

So I'm determined to go with some kind of custom in-ear electronic hearing protection before this fall. I would love any updated recommendations since it has been almost 5 years since anyone posted to this thread.

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: I've already got significant hearing loss (so says my wife and kids) but I don't have ringing in my ears yet. I'm determined to preserve the hearing I've still got and prevent ringing in my ears if possible.


----------



## richroux (Jan 6, 2003)

Huntindawg,
I must be going on about 20 years using the E.A.R custom fitted ear plugs that cut off high levels of noise. I've spent a lot of time shooting since small kid and had significant high frequency hearing loss & what Dr. called classic shooters' ear. Also a lot of tractor and dozer noise, dog training, lots of hunting, handgun shooting, etc. The first pair of E.A.R. plugs were the older analog. They performed well and lasted a long time. I've had the 2nd set for probably 3 or 4 years. This time I opted for the Digital Plus MM. I had to get a hearing test at audiologist so they could tune them to my hearing loss. I felt that was an improvement. I've worked and hunted in some ferocious wind and never had either pair show any effect at all. Really the only issue I have with them is it took some getting used to for blowing duck and goose calls. These have three levels of noise cancelling, and they have a volume level which lets in and amplifies sound below the cutoff threshold. That's helpful for hearing soft noises. Unfortunately enough of my high end hearing gone that even the tuned plugs can't let me hear high pitched bird chirping. When I went in to the audiologist for my hearing test before getting this pair, they looked back at my test 14 years previous. There was essentially no significant change. That was a pleasant surprise and made me feel like I'd been using a good product and that it had been worth it to try to remember to use hearing protection when needed. I do also use the Howard Leight MAX foam ear plugs at times for running dozer, etc, when hearing what's going on is not important. But sure nice to be at gun range or even indoor gun range and have the noise muffled but still be able to carry on a conversation.

Not cheap. I think these are about what I have https://earinc.com/product/digital-plus-multi-memory/ But to me, very worth it. E.S.P. is another place that offers similar products and everyone I've talked to seems very satisfied with there product. Probably others, but these two I've either used or talked to people who did. Hope you find something that works just right for you. P.S. I've had ringing in my ears since I came back from elk hunting in 1975! Thought some major medical issue, then Dr. checked hearing. I've gotten used to it, but could get along without it. *​: )*Rich


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I am still using my second set of ESP custom hearing protectors. I have the analogs, which work great. They can amplify ambient noise then cut off at the shot. I feel they are well worth the price. I can imagine how nice the digitals are!

https://www.espamerica.com/elite-classic/

Buck


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I can't imagine hunting waterfowl and not being able to hear teal buzzing over my head, the quacking and lighting of ducks on the roost or the whistle of quail at first light. 

I hunt with some guys who use the fanciest ear protection money can buy and they can't hear the ducks coming in or me telling them they are coming in. 

I get my hearing tested every year through my job and it's always been excellent and I have shown no drop in the last 8 years. 

I'll keep going without unless something changes.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

When hunting cold weather, I am distracted by the nosie of the ear sliding a bit insode my head cover. The Wild ears I have seem to pick that up and it is annoying. I recently got a new hat from Sitka for very cold weaher that seems to fit better so will see how tha works. Really like the Wild ears, work well in group situations, and upland where I am whistling the dog to keep her in range. If I am hunting by myself or with one other guy and we are seperated by 10-15 yards I usually do not wear anything. But if in a tight blind or with a person I dont trust to NOT shoot over my head, then I wear them. One or two guns going off and seperaed is one thing, 4-5 gns going off in tight quarters s soething else.


----------



## KyleKerst (Jul 4, 2018)

I use custom ESP hearing protection. They are especially nice in a duck blind as you can carry on a conversation with your hunting partners and still have adequate protection. The cheap foam type may provide better protection but makes talking difficult. They are custom fit to your ear so they are comfortable too. Another real plus is I can hear so much better while wearing them that I have used them while bow hunting or turkey hunting as I can actually hear game better. They are not cheap but imagine how much you would spend to have your hearing back once it is gone.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I got very close when i was the owner of RTF to purchasing WildEar equipment from the site's sponsor.

My young sons decided that sleeping in late and playing XBox Live was a whole lot more fun that getting up early and hunting with dad. My waterfowling activity has pretty much ceased and my boat has not been in the water for quite a while. 

I wear ear protection every time I do lawn work, and every time I dog train with my training group. Believe it or not, my choice has been this:








I did go on the trip referenced above. I wound up using earplugs like above for that trip. It was an amazing outing. We went with Tim West - Duck Club of Oklahoma and also got to waterfowl hunt with Richard Davis - Gunners Up - all Oklahoma awesome waterfowling with awesome folks.

That's been a while ago now.

Chris


----------

